# 10 gallon lighting



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

One 15w t8 bulb won't grow much more than mosses, ferns, and anubias. On my 10 gallon I run two 15w t8 bulbs and it grows most stems, crypts, and swords that I have tried, as well as an HC carpet. However none of my red stems turn that red.

Others get an incandescent hood and replace the bulbs with spiral compact fluorescent bulbs. With this option you can get anywhere between med-low light to very high light depending on the reflectors and the wattage of the bulbs used.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

I run a 40w Compact fixture w/legs on my 10 gal which is considered High Light.

Can pretty much grow anything under this light, but Ninja is right. One 1 T8 wont grow the high need plants but can grow lower light ones.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I like running spiral CFLs. If you are looking for a cost effective lighting method, can't really beat it.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

cfls in brooder lamps are awesome and cheap. if you go that route, you're looking at a 15$ total at most, and you should be able to grow most anything.


----------



## taiwwa (May 6, 2012)

how do CFL's compare generally to like a T5 fluorescent? The screw-in compatibility with incandescents is great, but it probably results in some efficiency loss. ALthough the extra head can just be used for heating the aquarium.


----------



## Moonstruck Mermaid (Mar 14, 2012)

If I were to go the incandescent route where could i get reflectors? Also how many watts would I need to make it medium light?

As for a brooder lamp would I have to hang it above the tank or would it be ok to have it sit on the glass canopy?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Moonstruck Mermaid said:


> If I were to go the incandescent route where could i get reflectors? Also how many watts would I need to make it medium light?
> 
> As for a brooder lamp would I have to hang it above the tank or would it be ok to have it sit on the glass canopy?


The best I have found are THESE available at Lowes or Home Depot perhaps other hardware stores like Menards. I would suggest two FL-300 or two SL-310. Run 13 or 15 watt 6500K CFLs in them. If you wanted medium to high light and injected CO2 you can upgrade to 23 watt 6500K cfls.
Here is a link for it on Lowes.com

I say the best, b/c the reflector is a good shape and is shiny, as opposed to white light many clamp desk lamps.

You could clamp them onto the tank or if you handy you can take of the clamp and get some chain and S hooks and hang them over the tank similar to what I did with my 40 gallon.


----------

